# covering the bottom of a metal stand



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

My main tank is a 90 gallon on a metal stand. I am moving soon and have to greatly downsize things and I am thinking I can put a tank or two on the bottom of the 90 gallon stand. Problem is the 90 is my display tank and whatever I put under it would not be display quality.

I am looking for a dirt cheap way to cover it and have access still.

I need a place to stick a tank to maintain my plant collection as I hope to be able to make use of it again in a year. I have a, I think 50 gallon, 48 x 12 x 15 that would fit under and do the job to house plants and maybe some extra fish that need a home for a bit. I'll probably just keep feeder guppies in it.

Not sure if some kind of curtain thing would work, or maybe plywood painted or something else.

Or maybe I should just make a new wood stand which I can do cheap and put doors on it. If I make a new stand, that would be complicated because I am busy on packing and stuff and when I move the 90, I want it to stay put for a year.

Any ideas welcome.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Since it's a metal stand, earth magnets will possibly stick. Find an old kitchen some one is throwing out. Take the doors from some of the cabinets that are the same size that will match the dimensions of the front and sides and attach the cups for the earth magnets to the back of the doors. Earth magnets go into the cups, voila! Instant stand. The doors don't have to go to the floor, so you will still get some air circulation. Re new it store, habitat, garage sales. You might even find an old cabinet in a yard sale that you can pull apart and just use some of the panels. You can get the magnets and cups from Lee Valley. Would suggest 4 per panel. The magnets will be your biggest expense. Or go on line and find earth magnets, and just use flat steel washers screwed to the back of the doors to attach the magnets. But you will have to counter sink the screw head flush into the washer, which may require a bit of fussing around.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

The above but use a thing I can't remember the name of - French something or other (in woodwork).
Basically just attach a strip of wood ledge at the top with a slope like a triangle going down toward the stand, and make an opposite strip on the door, at the top. Hang the door.
Then you just lift the door off whenever you want it gone.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

French cleat is the term you are looking for. It is an effective way of hanging almost anything.


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

BillD said:


> French cleat is the term you are looking for. It is an effective way of hanging almost anything.


That's it. Thnx BillD!

Hanging a TV. A bit of a clumsy example, but that's the idea.


----------



## Jesurex (Oct 6, 2011)

Merci Beaucoup!!!


----------

